# Mane n' Tail Shampoo and Conditioner?



## Tini (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone has tried Mane n' Tail Shampoo and Conditioner?? I just bought some but haven't tried it yet. I am excited to but was wondering what your thoughts on it were? Has no silicones! A plus cause I am trying to grow out my very dry and damaged hair. Yes it is used on horses but also can use on human hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So just some thoughts on it please! Thanks, Tini


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry I've never tried it


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 28, 2006)

I used it years ago... it was ok, didn't really do anything special though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope it works good for you!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

Ditto!


----------



## MacForMe (Nov 28, 2006)

If you want a REAL good shampoo.. Try COWBOY MAGIC. Its FABULOUS. Yes, we used it on ourselves AND our horses.. (don't get grossed out, its MEANT to be used that way!)


----------



## Tini (Nov 29, 2006)

I used the Mane 'n Tail Shampoo and Condtioner today for the first time. So far so good! My hair feels super soft!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I am going to continue to use it and see what happens. I have seen the Cowboy Magic one but only on line. It is easier for me to get the Mane 'n Tail Shampoo in my area! Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## Sony (Nov 29, 2006)

ive heard about it on another forum, supposed to be really good, i wanna try it but i dont know where to get it from


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Nov 29, 2006)

wallgreen


----------



## MacForMe (Nov 29, 2006)

Cowboy Magic can be purchased at any tack/farm animal supply type store.


----------



## x3kh (Nov 29, 2006)

I love it. I use it all of the time.


----------



## danegr01 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ah, I love Mane n' Tail. I used to use it all the time before I started layering/thinning my hair. It made it significantly less frizzy and my curls all pretty. The conditioner is super amazing and I never had any tangles or pulls.


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Dec 8, 2006)

I think the buzz about Mane N' Tail began when Jennifer Aniston revealed a few years back that her secret for her great hair is that she uses Mane N' Tail Shampoo and Conditioner.

I could post a link to the interview but am not sure if it is allowed here.

I did try it but I could not comment if it is really great or not. One thing I know is that I was NOT allergic to it. It is safe to use.


----------



## moon14 (Dec 8, 2006)

my sister use it &gt;&gt;&gt;she like it..


----------



## prettynikki (Dec 12, 2006)

i used to use it.... too much protein for my hair


----------



## SunsetRainwater (Dec 23, 2006)

I have natural curls and I used it when I was young. It didn't help treat my frizz problem all that well, although it make my hair shiny and softer. I think it would work for someone with dry/damaged hair.

Lol I once used Mane and Tails on a horse!


----------



## YoursEvermore (Dec 23, 2006)

I used to use this stuff when I was younger. I used it on horses, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And if it can get _their_ tails soft, then you know it's going to be nice on human hair. At least, it was for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope that helps!


----------



## Momo (Dec 23, 2006)

I used it and didn't really like how it made my hair feel.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 23, 2006)

I used it, and really couldn't tell a difference! Hope it works for you!


----------



## khmaichic (Dec 25, 2006)

i heard it worked good but never try it ....


----------



## krazykid90 (Dec 25, 2006)

I use it and love it! I find it washes out nice without leaving residue in my hair. It leaves my hair feeling super soft and healthy.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Dec 30, 2006)

I've been using the shampoo and conditioner for about more than a month now. It's great, made my hair softer! My hair is actually thicker, and I'm almost positive my hair has grown a bit longer.

But I'm thinking about switching to a volumizing shamoo/conditioner instead...


----------



## d.ngu719 (Dec 30, 2006)

i was going to try it but i have thick hair.. i dont want it thicker? but im not sure if i should really try it.


----------



## Solimar (Dec 30, 2006)

I used it since the 90s and still use it today. I like it better than anything I've ever used.


----------



## tristen88 (Jan 7, 2007)

I LOVE MANE N TAIL PRODUCTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I jus cut my hair up to my hip/ lil lower tho into half way my butt..... it was down to my thigh. n i use those products alot. my hiar is very shiny n healthy lookin. im 18 n my mom always bought that brand cuz it was tha cheapest n i have always had long hair no breakage....... goodluck

abrazos y besos

tristen


----------



## kathylee (Jan 11, 2007)

i wonder if it actually makes ur hair grow faster


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 11, 2007)

I tried using it a year ago. It just made my hair drier.


----------



## jewele (Jan 11, 2007)

I want to try it also. I am going to get it from Rite-Aid or Walgreens, that way if I don't like it I can return it.


----------



## gatorificus (Jan 12, 2007)

A lot of products made for horses I've found to be better than the human alternative.

For example, purple shampoos for gray horses tend to be stronger imo then the ones for blonde/gray-haired people. Also, some of the detanglers and shine/conditioning products are great.

My favorite line of horse care products is Eqyss -- smells really good and it's free of all the damaging ingredients. Cowboy Magic is awesome, but I like Eqyss the best. Eqyss Survivor detangler and shine is soo nice.

Alternately, some human deep conditioners make for great manes and tails!! (and i admit I used biosilk to get through a particularly snarled tail, once!)


----------



## Pharah (Jan 14, 2007)

Mane-n-Tale conditioner is my HG conditioner. (the one for humans)

I don't use the shampoo. I think this conditioner is GREAT for curly hair. It has protein (i do have protein sensitive hair but i guess this has very little protein cause it dosen't build up on me). People beleive that this stuff makes their hair grow. It kinda does in a since that when you use it for a long period of time it prevents you from getting split ends wich allows you to grow long shiney healthy hair without getting trims 24/7. I've tried all the expensive brands out there believe me but i always come back to this. Outstanding Product. I just think alot of women don't buy it because the bottle isn't all pretty (come on it does look a little dated) and pink and it dosen't smell like fruit or flowers. Me i spend money on products if the quality is up to par not because it smells good and has a pretty package.....I love my hair...once again Great product in my opinion


----------



## Loreal (Jan 15, 2007)

I've heard good things about it. Do you think it would be OK if I used my regular shampoo and Mane n' Tail Conditioner, or would it be best to use both together???


----------



## SherryAnn (Jan 18, 2007)

I used it back in the 90's and it weighed my hair down a lot. I didn't really notice more growth or anything. Maybe they have changed the formulation since then!


----------



## lizpeltola (Jan 18, 2007)

i use the conditioner, but i use a differnt horse shampoo, because it is made for white horses so keeps my blonde hair really pale. But i love both of em, use em on my horses too!


----------



## Kristines (Mar 1, 2008)

I've used this years ago and didn't care for it much. Probably still have the bottle, not sure it's any good any more. My mother bought it, she has thing dry hair. She loves it and her hair looks better. I bought some last night at Walgreens, buy one get one. My hair has been so dry lately, feels like straw...so I need help and I do hope this helps.

Kris


----------



## Angels_Decay (Mar 1, 2008)

I used it years ago and I liked it, but when I switched back to it a few months ago it made my hair really dry, stringy, and frizzy after a few weeks of continued use, I'm not sure why.


----------



## shuqueen (Mar 1, 2008)

I used the conditioner and I didn't see what the hype was about.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Mar 2, 2008)

I used it years aog. It's ok. It's not really anything great though...Although, the formula could have changed since I used it 13 years ago.....


----------



## lavenderpink (Jun 21, 2008)

wow, Im gonna order that cowboy magic, sounds good, I used to use that mane and tail moisturizing shampoo and conditioner, but it didnt WOW me either, it didnt really make my hair soft just sat there did nothing....MUCH ALOHA AND MAHALO (THANK YOU) TO macforme, for introducing to us and Myself this product I never heard of but checked out there web site and it LOOKS GOOOOOOOODDDDD..:rockwoot:...WHICH ones should I try Macforme???? i need hair softness!!!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 21, 2008)

I dunno I just couldnt use what they use on horses on my hair


----------



## lavenderpink (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Ricci...:hand::g:


----------



## Ricci (Jun 21, 2008)

Your welcome for what? lol


----------



## lavenderpink (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us newbies here posted on products whether they work or not, thanks again!! :yaya:


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yep, I think Jennifer Aniston uses it, along with a couple other celebrities whose names I can't recall now. It was when I heard about them using that I tracked down the shampoo and bought a bottle to try. It didn't work for me, made my hair all limp and terrible.


----------



## lavenderpink (Jun 24, 2008)

************************************************** ****

I want to say a big THANK YOU MacForMe, for introducing us this REMARKABLE PRODUCT of Cowboy Magic, you know...I JUST BOUGHT that liter size of cowboy magic shampoo (rosewater scent one) and the conditioner and that detangler in a tube, being I just bought it, I tried that detangler in that tube of Cowboy magic, and WOW-WOW-WOW, My HAIR was SOOOO SOFT, its unbelievable!! I was very leary of this detangler being a clear silicon oil substance in appearances, Im sure everyone here knows what im speaking about those clear oily frizz repair serums? anyways, this one feels oily to the touch, (this cowboy magic detanger), i was informed thru Christina from the company, to use a dime size, i tried it on my regular air flowing hair, and this product detangler DOESNT WEIGH YOUR HAIR DOWN, just be minimal on using this detangler, its a BLESSING to my hair!!!! im not much into shiny hair, this will make your hair little shiny, And Also I was in search of any HAIR SOFTENING PRODUCTS!!! I will give updates much later of the shampoo and conditioner...My thumbs up to you Macforme, you did the right thing introducing this Product, Im glad they got this here in hawaii...ALoha!!!!:rockwoot: :flowers: :sunshineLU S THEY ALL SMELL WONDERFUL !!! People you gotta try this cowboy magic, I love that detangler leave in.


----------



## newyorlatin (Jun 24, 2008)

I used Mane and Tail back in the early 90's and it was just ok IMO


----------

